# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  freshwater seahorse?

## wtlim

does anyone know if there's any freshwater seahorse? I've got a freshwater tank but is interested in having a seahorse.

----------


## wtlim

does anyone know if there's any freshwater seahorse? I've got a freshwater tank but is interested in having a seahorse.

----------


## wtlim

does anyone know if there's any freshwater seahorse? I've got a freshwater tank but is interested in having a seahorse.

----------


## wtlim

does anyone know if there's any freshwater seahorse? I've got a freshwater tank but is interested in having a seahorse.

----------


## spilopterus

It's called seashorse, so hence that probably answers your question. But then I went to rainbow today and got for myself two seahorses. Will post a pic, the head looks similar to seahorse, more similar to a pipe fish if you ask me. one for ten bucks, had to try.

----------


## stormhawk

seahorses don't live in freshwater. like their name suggests - sea-horse. their cousins do. the sygnathids aka the pipe feeders, in this case, the pipefish, do have some species that live in freshwater. well actually not totally freshwater, but brackish water. so they'll require abit of salt in the water if not they might not be in such good shape after some time. and they're tube-mouthed so make sure they get foods that are tiny, like brine shrimps, which i think would be fine for them

----------


## wtlim

Thanks for the reply. I was hoping that the advancement of fish breeding technology available today is able to breed a freshwater seahorse. Somewhat like a genetically modified seahorse that is able to thrive in freshwater. Guess not. Maybe in the near future? Hmmm... [: :Smile: ]

----------


## budak

Not likely. People are already having a tough time breeding seahorses in captivity to help stem their extinction in the hands of Chinese medicine. 

Selective breeding of animals can result in creatures that look vastly different (for better or worse) from their wild counterparts (e.g. bettas, goldfish), but can't change their morphology, the way they live....

Genetic modification???? Sorry, in my books, that's outright tampering with Mudder Nature. NOT a good idea.

----------


## loupgarou

seahorses are endangered, no demand, no supply. do your part.

----------


## Mez

Not all seahorses are endangered.
Most of the common sea horses are now commercially bred and tank raised...
James :Wink:

----------


## spilopterus

Ah yes, this means I have a pipe fish living in me tanks. It looks fantastic among the plants. But the salt in water going to be of a little problem I foresee.... 

Wondeful little fish, hunts among my xmass moss for food. Intresting positions and colour that changes slowly. Sadly, one died this morning, 10 bucks down the drain, but good experience, still got one left which is in tip top condition. 

Considering I've only had it for slight over 30 hours only.

----------


## wtlim

I certainly hope that those endangered seahorses species will be saved and left untouched - physically and non-GM. 

However, I also hope to see a new breed of freshwater species emerged for the freshwater aquarium industry.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

they've got pygmy seahorses and some other colourful species for sale. and the majority of species used for breeding are getting more and more common as commercial breeders manage to find new ways of raising the little ones to maturity with lesser deaths.

there's a company called Ocean Riders selling seahorses and they're based in the states. they appear regularly on the Freshwater and Marine Aquarium (FAMA) magazine. got their own column on seahorses.

----------

